# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Hafiz Musa Dërguti (1888-1961)

## Mexhid Yvejsi

HAFIZ MUSA DËRGUTI 
(1888-1961)

Nga Mexhid YVEJSI, Gjakovë

Hafiz Musa Dërguti ishte hoxhë, mësues, dijetar, hafiz i Kuranit, mbrojtës i atdheut, vatanit, luftëtar e atdhetar, kundërshtar i komunizmit, armik i partisë, shërbëtor i Shqipnisë.... 
Musa Dërguti lindi në Shkodër, me 3 Mars 1888. Musai ishte djali i tretë i Ethem Dërgutit, para tij ishin Abdyli, Zyberi, kurse pas tij ishte Qamili. Ethem Dërguti, babai i katër djemve, ishte një burrë shkodran, ishte besimtar, arsimdashës, tregtar e atdhetar. Ka banuar në lagjen e njohur Dërgutej të Shkodrës.... 
Musa Dërguti mësimet fillestare i ndoqi në mejtepin e xhamisë të lagjes Ndocaj, ku kishin mësuar bijtë e familjeve më të shquara, më të nderuara të Shkodrës. Në mejtep, krahas mësimeve, arriti të mësoi përmendësh Librin e Shenjt, Kuranin e Madhnueshëm, dhe aty e fitoi titullin e nderuem: Hafiz i Kuranit.
Studimet i vazhdoi në Medresenë e Pazarit në Shkodër, ku kanë mësuar, studiuar e punuar personalitete të shquara, figura të dalluara fetare e kombëtare...
Meqë e kishte gjendjen e mirë ekonomike, meqë kishte dëshirë, vullnet për dituri, meqë ishte i zgjuar e mendjehollë, me ndihmën e babait i vazhdoi studimet e larta në Stamboll...
Stambolli, me madhështinë e tij, që shtrihet në dy kontinente, djaloshin e ri shkodran, nuk e bëri përvete, por aty ai mësoi, studioi dhe përvetësoi dituri, për të cilën kishte aq shumë nevojë e shkreta Shqipni... 
Pas diplomimit, Hafiz Musa Dërguti i dha lamtumirën Stambollit, kryeqytetit të Perandorisë dhe u kthye në Shkodër, për ti shëbye Shkodrës e Shqipnisë... 
Hafiz Musa Dërguti, sapo u kthye nga Stambolli, kryeqyteti i Perandorisë, në vendlindje e filloi detyrën si imam, mësues e predikues në Xhaminë e Shaban Efendisë, e cila ndodhej në jugperendim të Shkodrës, në lagjën me të njëjtin emër.
Mësimet, këshillat, predikimet e tij në xhami ishin tërheqëse, të pranueshme, të kuptueshme dhe të aplikueshme. Kështu vazhdoi me ditë, javë, muaj, ndër vite derisa xhamia ma nuk i nxinte. Xhamia gjithnjë mbushej përplot, duke dëgjuar Hafizin, disa derdhnin lot....
Kur forcat ushtarake serbe-malazeze, të Mbretërisë Serbo-Kroate Sllovene, në gusht të vitit 1920, pushtuan disa vendbanime shqiptare si Kelmendin, Koplikun, Shkrelin e Kastratin, Hafiz Musa Dërguti, hoxha i nderuem i Xhamisë së Shaban Efendisë e muerr pushkën dhe u rreshtue në front me luftëtarët e lirisë, për tu përballur me pushtuesit e Shqipnisë... 
Kush e njeh kohën , thoshte Imam Aliu (r.a.), ai nuk e harron gatishmërinë. Hafiz Musa Dërguti, jo vetëm që e njihte kohën, kohën në të cilën jetoi, por ai edhe e parashikoi. E parashikonte ardhjen e komunizmit si një fatkeqësi, prandej vazhdimisht predikonte me argumente kundër tij... 
Në vitin 1945, kur komunistët e morrën pushtetin, për tu hakmarr, tri herë e arrestuan Hafiz Musa Dërgutin, hoxhën atdhetar...Ndërsa në vitin 1946, në muajin shtator, pasi e shuan me gjak Kryengritjen e Postribes, ndër qindra të arrestuar, fshatar e qytetar, u arrestue edhe Hafiz Musa Dërguti, hoxha atdhetar.... 
Mbas një gjyqi të inskenuar dhe me akuza false, Gjykata Ushtarake e Qarkut të Shkodrës e deklaroi fajtor për "Krimin si armik i popullit, neni 2 dhe 3, ligji 372. 
Sipas regjistrit të Gjendjes Gjyqësore të Ministrisë së Drejtësisë, në numrin e Protokollit 7596 theksohet se:
"Për të quajturin Musa Dërguti, i biri i Ethemit dhe i Meleqes, lindur në Shkodër, me vendimin Nr. 463, dt. 27.11.1947, nga Gjykata Ushtarake Shkodër është deklaruar fajtor për krimin si armik i popullit, neni 2 dhe 3 të ligjit 372, dënuar me 10 (dhjetë) vjet privim lirie dhe heqjen e së drejtës Civile." 
Hafiz Musa Dërguti, edhe pse në moshë, 58 vjeçar , qëndroi dhjetë vjet burrnisht në burgun komunist, si një besimtar, si një atdhetar krenar... Për burrninë e qëndresën e tij kanë shkruar disa nga bashkëvuajtësit si ai.
Prifti katolik, françeskan, At Zef Pllumi (1924-2007) në trilogjinë, Rrno vetëm për me tregue botue nga Hylli i Dritës, 1995, në faqën 226, ndër të tjera, shkruen: 
" ... hoxha jo vetëm ishte shumë tolerant, por edhe shumë mirdashës.Hafiz Dërguti ishte shumë i devotshëm, por jo fanatik..." Duke kujtuar jetën e burgut At Zefi Pllumi thekson një episod shumë interesant : "Nuk shkuen shumë ditë e pa pritë e pa kujtue u hap dera e birucës sonë. Hini mbrenda një oficer madhor....Na pyeti për emën secilin.
- Të gjithë prifta?
- Po të gjithë.
- A shifni çka donë me thanë revolucion ? Deri tash ligjet e borgjezisë priftin e konsiderojshin të paprekshëm, ndërsa na tashti edhe Zotin e biem këtu të shoqnuem me dy polic. Kjo asht forca e Partisë. Po ti Hoxhë Efendi - iu suell Hafiz Dërgutit - çka ban ti këtu?
- Edhe unë si klerikët e tjerë.
- Jo Hoxhë Efendi, ti deri tash na ke mësue se asht sevap me mytë kaurrin, e tash si e kalon ti bashkë me priftën?
- Unë e kaloj shumë mirë me këta - iu përgjegj hoxha. - Na jemi robtë e Zotit. Sa për ato mësime që po thue, asht një dëshmi e rreme: unë kurr nuk kam mësue në mejtep si thue ti.
Ne mos paç kenë ti vetë personalisht - i tha oficeri - ka kenë një hoxhë tjetër, krejt si ti: me këtë mjekër të bardhë e të bukur.
- Këtu ndrron loja - iu përgjegj Hafizi - unë jam unë e ai tjetri asht nji tjetër. Në pastë kenë ndonji hoxhë, që të ka mësue ty me vra kaurrat, po ta them troç se ai paska kenë nji hoxhë xhahil e jo nji hoxhë alim!" 
Ndërsa, në kujtimet e veta, z. Tom Lec Marku, një bashkëvuajtës i Hafiz Musa Dërgutit në burgjet e diktaturës komuniste, ndër të tjera shkruan: "Fort i ndershëm, guximtar ku s'ka ma, dai për gjithkënd, i jepte kujtdo çka kishte. Atdhetar i shquem, bashkëpunëtor i opozitës, antikomunist i vendosun. Kështu e kam njoftë Hafiz Musa Dërgutin".
Hafiz Musa Dërguti, edhe në burgjet komuniste, i kryente detyrat fetare ndaj Zotit, me përkushtim, falej pesë herë gjatë ditës, agjëronte muajin e bekuar të Ramazanit...Një herë një polic ja merrë tenxheren me ujë, ku hafizi merrte abdes, por hafizi ia rrëmben nga dora dhe i ra policit kresë, me sa pat takatë...
Këtë ngjarje e ka përjetësue rapsodi popullor, Dedë Shyti, në vargjet vijuese:
Policët me pengue banë përpjekje,
Të mos i shërbente Hafizi fesë...
Ia prishen t'falunit qentë e pabesë
Policin e qëlloi tenxhere kresë.
Kurse shkrimtari e publicisti, Beqir Ajazi, lindur në Tiranë me 1920, një prej të burgosurve të parë politik në Shqipninë komuniste, i cili u arrestue me 21 nëtor 1944, dhe u dënue me 30 vjet burg, një bashkëvuajtës në burgun e Burrelit, për Hafiz Musa Dërgutin, ndër të tjera shkruan: 
" ... Me një kulturë të gjerë sa fetare, aq edhe laike, ai të bënte për vete. Bagazhi i tij i gjerë dhe logjika e fortë bënin që ai të të imponohej. Ky ishte Hafiz Musa Dërguti, që besonte në një Zot të vetëm e të pashoq. Mbi këtë ai nuk bënte asnjë lëshim...Hafiz Musai me dijen e tij të madhe ishte bërë qendër këshillimesh për të gjithë të burgosurit e Burrelit. Nepërmjet shpjegimesh prej kompetenti, fjala e tij hapej tek të gjithë e bënte punën e vet. Kështu ai bëri nacionalistë të vendosur të gjithë ata që i shfaqnin dyshime si rezultat i propagandes komuniste..."
Hafiz Musa Dërguti u lirue nga burgu me 8 Nëntor 1956, kur ishte në moshën 68 vjeçare, por duke mos ju nënshtrue asnjëherë diktaturës komuniste, anti-fetare, anti-kombëtare...
Ndrroi jetë, kaloi në jetën e vërtetë me 15 Mars 1961, në moshën 73 vjeçare, duke mbetur shembull për jetë si një besimtar, dijetar e atdhetar i vërtetë. Këtë e dëshmoi edhe përcjellja e xhenazës së tij, ku me qindra, mijëra fshtatarë, kishin ardhur nga çdo anë, bashkë me mijëra qytetarë shkodranë, hoxhallarë, priftërinj e shejhlerë, me lotë në sy, për ti dëshmuar këlyshëve të partisë, se hoxha i nderuar, i persekutuar, ishte shërbëtor i Zotit, i popullit, i Shqipnisë.... 

Mexhid YVEJSI, Gjakovë

----------

